
BitcoinPrices.org - Fast lookup of Bitcoin (BTC) to USD prices - philfreo
http://bitcoinprices.org/
======
adrianwaj
Is this yours, how about email alerts at certain prices? Perhaps an rss or
twitter feed...

------
philfreo
I'm getting memcached installed; will be even faster

